# Prof. Horner's Bible-Reading System



## SolaGratia (Oct 11, 2010)

Professor Horner’s Bible Reading Plan « Pastor Brett

"Need a real challenge for your Bible reading? How about 10 chapters a day from 10 different sections of Scripture? Sound crazy? Not to those, like me, who have had their spiritual walk transformed by the increased intake of God’s Word made possible by following Professor Horner’s system."

Prof. Horner's Bible-Reading System | Facebook


----------



## baron (Oct 12, 2010)

SolaGratia said:


> How about 10 chapters a day from 10 different sections of Scripture?



When I first read your post I read 10 chapters a day from 10 sections my mind started multiplying and came up with 100 chapters a day. I bet reading 100 chapters a day in the Bible would be a real challenge. lol.

I staretd it yesterday and will see how it works out for me. I did two days worth and did not really like it. But I will give it a chance.

Thanks.


----------



## LeeD (Oct 12, 2010)

Tim Challies uses and comments on the system: 

Ten Chapters Per Day | Challies Dot Com

and

Ten Chapters Per Day (Follow-Up) | Challies Dot Com


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I'm going to attempt it. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 12, 2010)

This is a great system. We do it as a family and so we are all reading the same parts of scripture. We then discuss what we are reading throughout the day/week. A great part of the system is that all ten bookmarks do not last the same amount of time (as low as 28 days and as long as 250 days) so as you progress, it is always mixing up what books you are reading together. Acts is a bookmark all its own so the next time you start chapter 1, instead reading it along with Genesis 1, you are reading it with Exodus etc. The principal of scripture interprets scripture comes alive when you read it on this system. I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been using it for nearly two months now, and I'm really glad I found it. I used the M'Cheyne calendar for several years before that, and though it's good, it *was* going a bit stale on me - I knew just when the more "hard work" parts were coming up, always at the same time of year. I like the unpredictability of this. 
Reading quite fast to get the overall flow is just what I would do naturally with most other books, and it really pays off in comfort and familiarity. Ten chapters really doesn't seem at all burdensome, though I usually spread it over two sessions - the fuller the mind is of Scripture, the less room for unprofitable stuff! Sometimes I do twelve, because I didn't like how slowly some of my favourite parts were scheduled to come round - the beauty of it is how easily you can tweak the lists to suit your own needs.
I don't use bookmarks though I tried them at first - there was such an annoying forest of them, and it doesn't give the chance to hone your speed Bible-book-finding skills. So at the moment I tick the chapters off on a sheet of paper with all the lists printed out on the other side, and it works fine.


----------



## Mindaboo (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been trying to do this, but am not able to read that much everyday. I do love the system! I am hoping to get back to it at some point.


----------



## nwink (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for passing that on!


----------



## NDHSR (Oct 13, 2010)

nwink said:


> Thanks for passing that on!


 

Ditto


----------



## bookslover (Oct 14, 2010)

This looks like an interesting reading system. Not having tried it, the only flaw I can see is in coming up with some mechanism for keeping track of where you are each day. Some use a notebook, others use ribbon markers (10 ribbon markers in your Bible, constantly changing positions! Oy!) I'll have to ponder this, but it looks interesting.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 14, 2010)

bookslover said:


> This looks like an interesting reading system. Not having tried it, the only flaw I can see is in coming up with some mechanism for keeping track of where you are each day. Some use a notebook, others use ribbon markers (10 ribbon markers in your Bible, constantly changing positions! Oy!) I'll have to ponder this, but it looks interesting.


I'm of the notebook persuasion.
If you use ribbon markers (or bookmarks of any kind) you still aren't home and dry - there can often be several short chapters beginning on the same double page! I tick off chapters read with the 5-vertical-strokes-then-one-diagonal-across method. It's easy to keep count.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 14, 2010)

bookslover said:


> This looks like an interesting reading system. Not having tried it, the only flaw I can see is in coming up with some mechanism for keeping track of where you are each day. Some use a notebook, others use ribbon markers (10 ribbon markers in your Bible, constantly changing positions! Oy!) I'll have to ponder this, but it looks interesting.


 
I am taking to the ribbon approach. I decided to read through it using the HCSB so I use a copy of that for this reading only. I figured it would be a good way to both learn scripture and experience it from a different translation than I usually use. Maybe after reading through it once I'll switch translations.


----------



## LeeD (Oct 14, 2010)

I use this chart and fill in the square (box) each chapter I read.

http://www.takebackyourtemple.com/files/Grant_Horners_Bible_Reading_System_Checklist.PDF


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 14, 2010)

We use the ribbon markers and post-it flags to mark the chapter I am on. That way I can tell what chapter I am on when there is more than one on a page like Jenny describes. I like not having a seperate notebook to keep up with so I can read it when I have time even if I am away from home. I use these tabs.


----------



## baron (Oct 14, 2010)

LeeD said:


> I use this chart and fill in the square (box) each chapter I read.



Thanks for posting the chart I was using 10 pieces of paper.

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




MLCOPE2 said:


> I decided to read through it using the HCSB so I use a copy of that for this reading only.



I'm also using the HCSB for my reading.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 14, 2010)

Y'all might find Rangerus's spreadsheet helpful for keeping track if you're using this plan: http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/has-anyone-here-tried-plan-62431/#post805452


----------



## Brother John (Oct 15, 2010)

bookslover said:


> This looks like an interesting reading system. Not having tried it, the only flaw I can see is in coming up with some mechanism for keeping track of where you are each day. Some use a notebook, others use ribbon markers (10 ribbon markers in your Bible, constantly changing positions! Oy!) I'll have to ponder this, but it looks interesting.


 
I laminated the book marks. I do like the system but I have been sporadic with it.

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




LeeD said:


> Tim Challies uses and comments on the system:
> 
> Ten Chapters Per Day | Challies Dot Com
> 
> ...


 
I noticed in the comment section tat several people were switching Acts for Romans. Has any one done that?


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Oct 15, 2010)

haha sorry Gil i denied your request to "like" this on facebook, it seemed crazy to me. that just seems like watching 10 minutes of 10 different movies per day.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 15, 2010)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> haha sorry Gil i denied your request to "like" this on facebook, it seemed crazy to me. that just seems like watching 10 minutes of 10 different movies per day.


 
I feel the same way. Most books of the Bible were not really meant to be read in small chunks; however, I'm reluctant to complain about this plan for those who want to use it, given how much Scripture is read.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 16, 2010)

> I noticed in the comment section tat several people were switching Acts for Romans. Has any one done that?


I've made that list into Acts AND Romans, but I've divided both the longest lists (the history books and the prophets) in two - I have 12 lists now but none of them impossibly long. I prefer it like that because I love the historical books and the prophets. (I don't read the lists all in one session).


> haha sorry Gil i denied your request to "like" this on facebook, it seemed crazy to me. that just seems like watching 10 minutes of 10 different movies per day.


Hard to explain why, but it isn't like that at all! Rather, you find your mind awash with more and more scripture, ....and the appetite for it seems to keep increasing, always just slightly faster than the intake


----------



## christiana (Oct 16, 2010)

Amazing to consider that today, day 71, that I have read 720 chapters of scripture! It is a commitment, a discipline and I feel that I benefit much from it. I'm using a NKJV bible and do it first thing each morning! First word, God's Word!!


----------



## KSon (Oct 16, 2010)

LeeD said:


> I use this chart and fill in the square (box) each chapter I read.
> 
> http://www.takebackyourtemple.com/files/Grant_Horners_Bible_Reading_System_Checklist.PDF


 
MUCH easier than the pre-printed bookmarks. The bookmarks were not awful but they became distracting when using that Bible for normal study/meditation. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Bethel (Oct 18, 2010)

I read through the Bible using Prof. Horner's Bible system from December 2009 to September 2010. I decided to switch to the M'Cheyne one year plan because even though Prof. Horner's system kept up my interest, I found that reading 10 chapters a day was too much information at once. At the end of the reading year plan, I was more familiar with the Bible (one of Prof. Horner's goals), but the whole experience was too superficial for me. This time I want a deeper experience where I can reflect on what I'm reading. It will take 3 more months with the M'Cheyne plan, but anytime in the Bible is obviously well spent.

Instead of using book marks or tick-mark sheet, I like using the on-line tracking system for the Prof. Horner Bible Reading System at youversion.com; other plans are available too. I keep track of my reading plan on-line through an RSS feed to my homepage, but my husband downloaded his reading plan to his iPod Touch.

HTH!

Blessings,


----------



## JennyG (Oct 18, 2010)

christiana said:


> Amazing to consider that today, day 71, that I have read 720 chapters of scripture! It is a commitment, a discipline and I feel that I benefit much from it.


Nancy, I love it too, and I'll always be grateful to you for introducing me to it 


> I'm using a NKJV bible and do it first thing each morning! First word, God's Word!!


me too (except I use KJV), and that's one thing I owe to M'Cheyne - he says in the introduction to his calendar, _God's voice should be the first we hear_.
Once you've tried it, it's hard to think of beginning the day any other way

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------




> it seemed crazy to me. that just seems like watching 10 minutes of 10 different movies per day.


I put my finger on one reason why it isn't like that....the Bible isn't 10 different movies, it's all one movie


----------



## SemperEruditio (Oct 19, 2010)

I started back up. Instead of a list of 10, I have a list of 12. I'm reading every morning and evening. The only difference is that after I read I write down what I remember from each chapter in a notebook. This way it's not just speed-reading or having a visual picture of where something is in my Bible but actually remembering the content along with where it's at. I'm going to do this until the end of the year and see how it goes. On day 3, so not much to tell. Well the one thing is a deep desire to read more and more.

I will be studying ala MacArthur, which is one NT book every month. That is my "bathroom" reading at work. So every workday in October I've been reading 1 John. I haven't studied it yet so I will continue reading 1 John into November and study it as well . I purchased a Cambridge hardcover widemargin ESV, which will be my study Bible. I can mark this one up and what's great is that it is the same text block as my Pitt Minion from Cambridge. So I'm essentially using the same Bible to study and read except I'm not. 

Anyhow the first time I tried Horner's Method I didn't make it past the second week. I had zero retention. The difference this time is I'm speed-reading out-loud using inflection and like I said, afterward I jot down what I consider the main points. I'm remembering much more and having a great time with it as well. My first attempt was drudgery the whole time but this time is different. The other major difference is I pray Psalm 119:18 before I start. Not an incantation just asking God to open my eyes.

Not sure if any of this helps but if it does give God the glory.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Oct 19, 2010)

JennyG said:


> it seemed crazy to me. that just seems like watching 10 minutes of 10 different movies per day.
> I put my finger on one reason why it isn't like that....the Bible isn't 10 different movies, it's all one movie



Ok, fine... it's like watching a Quentin Tarantino movie.


----------

